# Rosie and Jim - 3 year old pair - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for their whole lives.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Sex: Female and male
Age(s): Approx 3 years old
Name(s): Rosie and Jim
Neutered: Both are neutered
Reason for rehoming: They arrived on Christmas Eve with 3 other bunnies with a sad story. Their previous owner was being abused by her husband and was taken into police care leaving no one to look after the rabbits. We managed to find room at last minute for them and they came to us.
Will the group be split: No. These two need a home where they can stay together. I have never seen a pair of bunnies so in love!
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way that are happy to transport for you. We sometimes have various transport runs going so it doesn't hurt to ask.
Medical: In very good health, but will be vet checked too.
Other: Jim is a very friendly boy who is very curious and Rosie loves to be the center of attention! Both rabbits are really lovely 

Jim (left) and Rosie (right)









Bwhahah


















Jim


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

So cute!! hope they get a new home soon.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Jim has such a cool hairdo!! Hope they both find a home soon


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Jim looks like a rock star with that hair lol so wish I could bring him home with me. Good luck rehomeing them.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rosie is booked in for her spey tomorrow!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rosie was speyed on the 7/01/11.The vet checked her teeth when she was under and said they were fine


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for that perfect home...


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This loved up pair are still here and still very much in bunny love. Can we get them in a home by Valentine's day? Hope so


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here. No interest at all  They are so friendly!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here  No interest at all


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This gorgeous pair are still waiting for a home. Here they are in the run.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These two are still here!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww! Can't believe they are still with you! Fingers crossed they find a home soon, they are so cute! Especially love Jims hairdo!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rosie and Jim are still waiting for somewhere to call their own


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here. I'm really keen to find these two a home as they shouldn't be stuck in rescue for so long. Its really sad - they really are lovely rabbits.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This lovely pair are still waiting for that special home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Rosie and Jim have now been in rescue for 7 months! Can anyone offer them a home? No bunny should be stuck in rescue for this long


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

After being in rescue for 9 months, Rosie and Jim have finally gone to a new home :')


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

brilliant news what a pair!


----------

